# Melt-a-way Buns



## dolcebaker (Jun 26, 2011)

I am looking for a recipe for what has been called 'meltaway buns'.. This is not the candy.

I think it may be a brioche dough ?, but just not sure.  Heard about them, never had one, but would like to make them.

My understanding is that this is an 'old world' item. Something like a cinnamon bun, but a dough that 'melts-a-way'. could it be a cream cheese dough? I make a kifli out of such a dough?? Any one know of this item???


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

This ends up being a lot trickier a question than I would ever have imagined! Have your altered your search to "meltaway rolls?"


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Dolce,

How's it going?

I use to make melt aways about a hundred yrs. ago. I can remember bringing up a kolache type dough.

Like danish prep, instead of butter spread use soften cream cheese. You don't snail or 8's just bring them

up like kolaches and fill them. I must have been Brighton Beach back then for I remember that prune and poppy

were the big sellers.

Hey, I've got the old formulas, I'll try to find one. I might be completely of base, but that's what I know.

hth's

pan

M may be right, it could be a tricky question


----------

